# shrimps???? seafood?



## Kiwi-Man (May 4, 2010)

So I have tell Turnip & Higgins that shrimp, tuna & crab our out!? Oh man, this isn't gonna go down well at all. First off, they're eating all kinds of fruits and proper veggies & bugs, so don't worry about that. But I've been told that fish is bad? I understand that the canned stuff's no good due to the sodium, but cooked & de-boned or de-shelled?

One other thing. I'm still SO FUZZY about the Vitamin E for these guys. Any simple solutions - brocolli or an exact oil formula name? any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Fresh cooked unseasoned fish/seafood is not bad. Canned anything is bad because of the high sodium. Salmon has been a huge favorite of hedgehogs for as long as I can remember.

Keep in mind that seafood can cause a smellier poop but that's about it on the effects. I have had one hedgehog who showed an allergic reaction to dried shrimp; her poor face swelled up but she's the only one. I stopped feeding it to her.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

my boys love shrimp. they accept some tuna too.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

My boy LOVES seafood. He's had shrimp, lobster, crab, fish.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Inky loves seafood as well. As long as it's in moderation, go for it.


----------

